# Looking for Horror Movie Radio Spots



## Derdnik (Sep 10, 2009)

Does anyone have, or know where to find radio trailers for classic horror movies? I would love to add them to my Halloween mix to change it up a bit. I heard others use them but I cant seem to find a good site. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

What I usually do is to visit youtube, put the title of the movie in search, then when I find it, convert to mp3. Viola!

If you want to email me at [email protected] I'll help you out......

Spookmaster


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Derdnik ... check your private messages. Just let me hear your mix when you are done!


----------

